# Download from Smashwords - how to transfer?



## JamieMN (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok, I've had my kindle for about 2 months and have just downloaded some books from Smashwords to my computer.  Now how do I go about getting them on my kindle?


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

You need to connect your kindle to the computer with your USB.  Then open the folder that contains the smashwords file.  On the left of the screen should be the folder list for your computer and it should show your kindle -- drag the smashwords file and place it onto the kindle on the left.  Then it should be there.


----------



## JamieMN (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you!  WIll be trying when I get home tonight


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Make sure you put it in the kindle\documents folder, not the 'root' directory.  Or else you'll be back here asking questions again about where your books are on the Kindle.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Make sure you put it in the kindle\documents folder, not the 'root' directory. Or else you'll be back here asking questions again about where your books are on the Kindle.


Folders are:
.active-content-data
audible
_*documents*_ (This is the one you want to open)
music


----------



## JamieMN (Aug 31, 2010)

You are all so smart!  I was just coming back to ask where I should put them.  So once I have the in that file, how do I then get them transferred to my kindle?


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

When the files are in the documents folder that means there on your Kindle, you just then need to disconnect your Kindle from your PC, on windows go to Computer then right click on Kindle and select remove/eject.


----------



## nphilton (Feb 20, 2011)

How do I transfer from my Mac computer to my Kindle if I downloaded from Smashwords? The books are showing up on my computer's Kindle folder, but I can't get them to transfer over to the Kindle. I couldn't find a folder to put them in.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

"Downloads" folder on your computer, or whatever Mac names it.
Copy/Paste or drag to the "Documents" file on your Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nphilton:  note that if you have the Kindle for Mac app, it may have put it in that folder because it's an associated file type; you should still be able to copy it to the documents folder on the Kindle (with the kindle connected via USB, of course.  )


----------



## IdaCrue (Jan 15, 2011)

I have the program Calibre on my computer and I just download the books from Smashwords and open them in Calibre.  Then I setup Calibre in preferences to send the book to my Kindle via my @free.kindle.com address.  It works really slick, just like buying a book from Amazon, and you don't have to get into the kindle directory to do it.  The Calibre also can convert books that are not Mobi to Mobi so the Kindle can read them.


----------

